# Weeds in vacant lot



## Grampa Don (Apr 15, 2019)

Every time I turn around, I see something I need to photograph.  This was taken just as the sun was going down.







I have no idea what these are.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2019)

I think they are wild roses, Don. Very pretty.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I think they are wild roses, Don. Very pretty.



I think you're correct.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes wild roses.  Alberta.  Wild rose country.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2019)

Yes I agree, pretty picture, Don...


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks, folks.  I learned something new.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

Very pretty Don, I love seeing wildflowers!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 16, 2019)

They grow here in CT (northeast coast) too,especially along the shore areas. I'm inland but had one in our woods growing over the neighbor's corral fence.


----------



## Grampa Don (Apr 24, 2019)

An update on my flowers:  I was curious about wild roses and looked them up.  I noticed that they have 5 petals and my flowers have only 4.  So, starting with "pink flowers with 4 petals" I did some research.  Eventually, I found that they are actually a native California wildflower called Clarkia.  There are many varieties and they come in many colors and patterns. They sure look like wild roses, but they aren't.

Thank you for your inputs.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> An update on my flowers:  I was curious about wild roses and looked them up.  I noticed that they have 5 petals and my flowers have only 4.  So, starting with "pink flowers with 4 petals" I did some research.  Eventually, I found that they are actually a native California wildflower called Clarkia.  There are many varieties and they come in many colors and patterns. They sure look like wild roses, but they aren't.
> 
> Thank you for your inputs.
> 
> Don



Bravo Don, and thank you!


----------



## -Oy- (Apr 25, 2019)

We call then Dog Roses - nice pic


----------

